# Mass Deletion of VMs



## Xin (Jan 2, 2016)

The staff has the ability to delete all of your vms starting from any date now. 

The vms you posted on other profile pages and the vms on your profile page will get soft deleted.

If you request a mass deletion, please include the starting date or starting vm page in your request.

_PS: This is not the request thread. PM any staff member or create an SCR thread to request a mass deletion._


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Mar 28, 2016)

mass delete of PMs when
page by page deleting 30 at a time sucks


----------



## Jeroen (Mar 28, 2016)

wad said:


> mass delete of PMs when
> page by page deleting 30 at a time sucks



You do realise that there is already a mass deleting for PMs, right ?


----------



## Xin (Mar 28, 2016)

I can delete your vms, wad. 

Just tell me whether you want to delete all or starting from any specific date.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 28, 2016)

>not using empty folder

What the fuck, WAD?


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm too chickenshit to use it on myself, but try clicking the button to see if it all goes poof. You..you_ buffoon_.


----------



## dynasaur (Mar 28, 2016)

wow seeing this thread weeks ago could saved me so much time deleting my own vm's rofl

oh well


----------



## Xin (Mar 29, 2016)

Trinity pls. 

My creations never go poof.  

Well, except for that one time.


----------



## SLB (Mar 29, 2016)

waiting on who would even want this and their reasoning


----------



## Krory (Mar 29, 2016)

You can never hide all the evidence, friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 29, 2016)

VMs are history, never to be deleted.

Want a VM?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xin (Mar 30, 2016)

Moody said:


> waiting on who would even want this and their reasoning



I'm not #1 with >120k mod actions for no reason. 

I already erased tens of thousands of vms with that tool.


----------



## Vix (Mar 30, 2016)

I like deleting _my_ messages from the convo w/the visitor.

Unless I felt like being a Scorp who deletes vms immediately upon reading.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 30, 2016)

dyna said:


> wow seeing this thread weeks ago could saved me so much time deleting my own vm's rofl
> 
> oh well





Moody said:


> waiting on who would even want this and their reasoning



Become sadness.


----------



## Clutch (Mar 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


> VMs are history, never to be deleted.
> 
> Want a VM?


This brings back memories.


----------



## Xin (Mar 30, 2016)

I should delete all of Mider T's want a VM VMs. 

Good thing about that tool is, it erases also the vms you posted on other people's walls.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 30, 2016)

Xin said:


> I should delete all of Mider T's want a VM VMs.





Great idea do it


----------



## Robin (Mar 30, 2016)

do you even nostalgia?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scerpers (Mar 30, 2016)

glad you decided to do this after i already had to manually delete all my 200 or so VMs.

FUCKING MUDS


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 30, 2016)

remove scorps ability to delete VMs plz


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Mar 31, 2016)

xin give me ten thousand extra vms plsu


----------



## Cheeky (May 14, 2016)

Xin please clear mine out completely like a boiling hot enema pls

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 14, 2016)

Actually this doesn't work on XF.

Sorry.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 14, 2016)

So many tools have yet to be added in here 

It will take time unfortunately


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 14, 2016)

lmao rekt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 14, 2016)

Please delete Nighty


----------

